# Does anyone here live in florida?



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I live in Jacksonville, Florida and have only seen about 5 TT's running around. One was a hello kitty silver TT coupe 225Q. but other than that, I have no other TT's to chill with at the meets on saturday nights.  I really would like to see some other builds in person to see how some people have done their mods.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Daytona Beach:wave:


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

theres a few in south florida, myself included


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*.*

Yep South Florida here...


----------



## ProfEd (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm up in Ocala....225QR. It has been on stands for months now, but I have a pullout engine on the way. Should be back running here shortly. My cam tensioner failed and caused some head damage, nothing major, but with a high mileage engine I figured I should just bite the bullet and put a fresher one in. I will sell what I don't need and hopefully pull the engine again after year or so for a stroker. I was really intimidated by these engines at first, but after spending some time with it, these cars are not nearly as complicated as they appear. 

-Ed


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet, Ocala isnt to far away. Maybe we could get together sometime when you got her up and runnin. What are you going to do with the old motor? and what is the engine code? im looking to get a spare to motor to build one up. will i be able to put that motor in in place of my awp with no problems? 

Also i have been wanting to hit up Daytona too but i just havent done the drive lol. If there are any car meets going on please give me a heads up. i will come if i can get the time off.:wave:


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Tiggo and myself live in Viera/Rockledge border area.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

SoFla here... 

PalmBeach & Ft. Lauderdale... :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I work in Palm Harbor about 2 weeks out of the month..... I would love to see some of you alls rides when I am in town....


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish Nebraska was a more poppen pace for TT'ers!! You all live in way cooler states then I do!


----------



## ProjektMK2 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm from Orlando... was totally expecting to see more replies from Central Florida, but I guess not huh..


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

I am moving to Daytona Beach next week


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

JAIMEDR said:


> I am moving to Daytona Beach next week


shoot me a PM when you get here, we'll grab a :beer:


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> shoot me a PM when you get here, we'll grab a :beer:



For sure brother! I am going to be over by the Hilton and Daytona Lagoon. 



Any shops that you guys can recommend in the Daytona or Orlando area? I am lucky and have a cousin with a shop around the burbs of Chicago so I have never had to worry about finding an honest and dependable mechanic.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

JAIMEDR said:


> For sure brother! I am going to be over by the Hilton and Daytona Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Any shops that you guys can recommend in the Daytona or Orlando area? I am lucky and have a cousin with a shop around the burbs of Chicago so I have never had to worry about finding an honest and dependable mechanic.


Right by Seabreeze and the major bars in the area:thumbup:

I do most of my work myself and have only used Classic Audi in Winter Park


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I got to come down to orlando! lol


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

hopefully in the near future my wife and i will be relocating to florida. i grew up in jacksonville, she in Pennsylvania. i can't wait to get back. we will be looking in the Vero Beach'ish area....I will have to transfer within my company either to Orlando or Ft pierce...so that will dictate exactly where we end up!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

very nice i have family in vero... and in orlando too. lol good luck with everything!:beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Orlando here. Wanting to move out west soon


*EDIT*
If any of you have a blackberry here's my BBM 27CAA494


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im in Orlando too


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Miami Beach Here!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe we can setup a monthly meet. Anyone know where the best, unpoliced roads in Florida are? We could start from one city/county to another and waist an hour of driving or just have a TT meet at a cool spot that no one has a complaint meeting... maybe change location from month to month


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*...*

I would like to set up a nightime cruise and Photo shoot anyone in the West palm/Ft laud/ Miami areas would be pretty neat:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lets do it! :thumbup:


----------



## ProjektMK2 (Dec 10, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Maybe we can setup a monthly meet. Anyone know where the best, unpoliced roads in Florida are? We could start from one city/county to another and waist an hour of driving or just have a TT meet at a cool spot that no one has a complaint meeting... maybe change location from month to month


any luck with this? I'd be interested!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

So would I! It would be nice to hang with other TT'ers. And share a few :beer: and stories. I have Leave in june and was hoping to go do to Orlando to visit family and hit up Disney. Free tickets because my family works there .


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*East Coast!*

Jupiter here! 

I see a few MK1"s not many!

Thats why I love mine!eace:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey! I'm in Ft Lauderdale right now!! I've seen a few more TT's around here. Where's the party?!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

We should do the Caloosa park meet again coach! The last one was a SICK turnout. Huge car crowd. Burgers, dogs, beers, and a SWEET photo op spot

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5569763-Caloosa-Park-GTG-1-28-2012&highlight=Caloosa+park


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm going to be a tt owner early next week. Come to a jaxdubs meet!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> I'm going to be a tt owner early next week. Come to a jaxdubs meet!


Post info.
I'll still be in Ft Lauderdale next week for work. Back in Orlando that Friday night. Going to try and get some things on my car fixed then. :thumbup:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

This sucks because i cant plan on doing anything until i get back sometime in june.... God i miss my TT .....


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm in Miami Beach!


----------



## ericmo13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tampa here


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I come down every so often to the west palm area. Would love to do an all TT meet. Sometime in early june would be perfect.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Jaxdubs is a VW/Audi enthusiasts club in Jacksonville, FL. 

www.jaxdubs.com

We meet every Thursday night at 7pm in the Tinseltown movie theatre parking lot. 

We also do Saturday cruises once every few months.

I just picked up an 02 audi tt quattro with a blown motor. Sitting in my driveway waiting for me to rebuild it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I come down every so often to the west palm area. Would love to do an all TT meet. Sometime in early june would be perfect.



Lets do it! We can wrangle up every TT in FL and meet in the middle somewhere. Just need a good location :beer:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Far-Out!*

I'm in! When are where? 

Jupiter has a really Nice Park near the Beach, Carlin Park. 
Plenty of grilles Parking and on the Beach! 

Just a suggestion...All TT's would be cool!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> I'm in! When are where?
> 
> Jupiter has a really Nice Park near the Beach, Carlin Park.
> Plenty of grilles Parking and on the Beach!
> ...


 I think that's a great idea. It's a little bit further, but we already have the Caloosa Park location locked down. Maybe we should just have all the Florida guys meet the next time we do Caloosa.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think that's a great idea. It's a little bit further, but we already have the Caloosa Park location locked down. Maybe we should just have all the Florida guys meet the next time we do Caloosa.


 Great idea. I'll drive out there, if I can get the days off. I'm proud of my little 3300lb girlfriend :laugh:


----------

